# Tonight only.........



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Save a massive 12% on the whole Mala range we have in stock. Men's quality leather washbags,Wallets,Credit card holders. Just use code mala at checkout :thumb:
www.gingernutsshaving.com


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Had a few sales now so going to extend it to all of today also


----------

